# Andrea Lucchesini



## merlinus (Apr 12, 2014)

I recently came across a few of his LvB sonata recordings, particularly the Waldstein and 28-32, and very much like what I am hearing.

Anyone care to comment?

Thanks!


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

merlinus, I'm not familiar with Lucchesini's Beethoven, but I've enjoyed his recording of Liszt's B Minor Sonata.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I am a pianist lover but I am a shame to say, never heard the name even.


----------

